# كيفية صناعة أكياس البلاستيك



## مهندس حضرمي (11 يناير 2008)

أرجو إفادتي في كيفية صناعة أكياس البلاستيك من حيث الطريقة والمواد والأجهزة وكل مايتعلق في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## ziadahmad (18 يناير 2008)

ما هو نوع الاكياس الذي تحتاج الى صنعة و ما مقاسة و سماكته لتحدد ما هي المكن التى تحتاجها


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (19 يناير 2008)

أخي زايد أشكرك على المرور الطيب منك
نوع الأكياس هي الأكياس المستعملة يوميا في حياتنا


----------



## أبو عزام (20 يناير 2008)

طبعا سؤال الاخ زايد منطقي ، اطلاق كلمة اكياس قد تعني العديد من الانواع:

لكن النوع السائد مثل المستخدم في أخذ الحاجيات من السوبرماركت ونحوه هي الأكياس المصنوعه من مادة البولي ايثيلين

التقنية المستخدمه هي البثق بالنفخ 
Blown film extrusion 


تحياتي،،


----------



## ziadahmad (21 يناير 2008)

صناعة الاكياس تمر بمرحلتين 

الاول مكينة الفلم التى تقوم بعمل رول اسطواني من البلاستك 

و لمكائن الفلم انواع متعددة حسب السماكة و حسب القطر المطلوب 
و أيضا انواع من حيث المواد المستخدمة فلاكياس لها انواع عديدة و كل نوع له مواد تستخدم من اجلة 
و عند شراء مكينة الفلم يجب التاكد من انها تعمل مع نفس المادة المطلوبة 
و المكينة الثانية مكينة القص و الحام 
و يمكن اضافة قطع لعمل الاكياس رول 

اخي الحضرمي سؤالك يجب ان يكون محدد فلاكياس انواع مختلفة 

اكياس الزبالة عدة انواع 
و اكياس العلاقي عدة انواع 
و يوجد اكياس الحم 
و اكياس تستخدم في غرف العمليات 
و ,........


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (22 يناير 2008)

أخي زايد يعطيك العافية
بالنسبة للسؤال فأنا أقصد أكياس العلاقي النوع السائد مثل المستخدم في أخذ الحاجيات من السوبرماركت وشكرا على التوضيح ولكن هل من تفصيل وتوضيح أكثر


----------



## y02103968 (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورخمة الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن أن تفيدوني في معرفة المعني العلمي gross calorific valueوتجدها دائما في الاشياء التي لها علاقة مثلا بحرق البلاستيك وكذلك أي شئ عن طريقة حساب كميات الغازات المنبعثة عند حرق البلاستيك في نوع مفاعل متحرك أسمهrotary klin reactorومؤلف الكتاب علي ما أظن ياباني وبارك الله لإي من ساعد ومن إكتفي بقراءة الطلب


----------



## ابو زياد محمد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اعطائى معلومات عن المكائن المطلوبة لصناعة اكياس البلاستيك العلاقى و اكياس المهملات و رولات السفرة
ومعلومات عن اماكن بيعها فى مصر وارقام تليفونات شركات البيع واسعار المكائن
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medhatzaki (21 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل هناك احدى الشركات الموردة لمثل هذه المكائن مقرها المنصورة - مصر ولا ادرى اذا ما يسمح لى باعطائك اسم الشركة والتيلفون لكن ليست لى مصلحة بالاعلان الا المساعده فالشركة تسمى البهلول ويمكنك البحث لمعرفة التفاصيل


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## karam1980 (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (25 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز أرجو التوسع به


----------



## hazem95 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على حافظ حسين (6 مارس 2011)

استاذى الفاضل هل من الممكن استخدام مخلفات الاكياس البلاستيكيه فى انتاج مواسير السباكه وخراطيم الكهرباء بعد توريقها وغسلها وجرشها وتحبيبها وما هو اسم الماكينه التى تستخدم فى انتاج مواسير السباكه البلاستيكيه 
وخراطيم الكهرباء


----------



## kareem moh (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم. 
شكرا للموضوع الشيق والجميل جدا وهناك مواقع اخري تنفرد بالمواضيع الخاصة بالبلاستيك وتتخذها للربح. اتمني من الموقع والقائمين علية طرح هذا الموضوع واتخازة موضع الجد لانة يعتبر موضوع هندسي ومن المشاريع الناجحة بمصر والعالم العربي. مع توفير العناوين والارقام للمصانع المختلفة دون ادني مسؤلية علي الموقع ودون التوجه للاعلان والربح او التاثير علي الاعضاء (فقط معلومات وعلي المهتم الاتصال والبحث).


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوري عالموضوع
وبتمنى الي عندو خبرة بالبلاستيك يزودنا بموضوعات شاملة عن هالصناعة
والله يجزاكن الخير


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات قيمه ومفيده 

شكرا لكم


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع ممتاز أرجو التوسع به


----------



## shihab hizam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هي مواصفات البولي بروبلين المستخدم في صناعة اكياس القمح والذره


----------



## ashrafzin2 (7 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
لصناعة الاكياس البلاستيك تحتاج التالى 
اولا: ماكينة بثق ( film extrusin machine).
ثانيا : ماكينة القص واللحام 
ثالثا : اختيارى ممكن تشترى مطبعة 
ملحوظة :
1- يجب توصيف الماكينة من ناحية 
- الطاقة الانتاجية المطلوبة
- المقاسات المطلوب انتاجها 
- نوع الخامة المطلوب انتاجها
2- يجب توصيف ماكينة القص من ناحية
- المقاسات 
- طريقة عمل اليد
3- يجب توصيف عدد الالوان المطلوبة فى الطباعة


----------

